# Geo H Goodman bottle; Heinz bottle



## joterry (Aug 20, 2006)

While trying to find a plumbing leak under a 100 year old house I own, I found a clear glass bottle embossed GEORGE H. GOODMAN COMPANY in a semicircle or rainbow fashion,under which are embossed straight across bottle (i.e., parallel to bottom) these lines:  line 1: a symbol consisting of a large G with small G in large G's curve, small H in its mouthand small Co at its base. Line 2: CAIRO, ILL. Line 3: PADUCAH, KY. Line 4: EVANSVILLE, IND.  Line 5: NEW ORLEANS, LA.  All periods and commas are on bottle; they are small indentations.  It is 12 inches high, with a seam running up to but not through the neck.  Glass thickness at mouth is about 3/16".  It has a small dimple or bubble about 1/4" in diameter on the back (opposite embossed front) about 3/8" above bottom.  Another small bubble appears along the seam.  Diameter of bottom is about 3 3/8".  I hope a picture is attached.

 Also found a bottle marked "HEINZ" and "PAT O" on bottom.  It is about 6 1/2" high, with eight sides, four small, four large.  Mouth is about 1 1/4" in diameter.  It has no seam or bubbles.

 Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey John, and welcome to the forum. I'm gonna call the bottle in the picture a slugplate whiskey from about 1900 or maybe a little before. Also has a nice lady's leg style neck.  Some of these other guys could probably give you a little better idea as to the possible value. I am not familiar with how rare or how common this bottle is but it sure looks like a dandy to me. If that house is that old and you like old bottles at all you oughta probe and dig around that backyard a little. IF you are not that interested or want help exploring further you should turn some digger in your area on. Probably several more good bottles there somewhere. Good Luck. Let us know if you get some more.


----------



## joterry (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you.  I have looked again at the Heinz bottle, picture attached I hope.  It appears to have a seam, running along two of its eight edges and opposite each other.  The seam runs up the neck of the bottle to the throat but not through the throat.  There is a small bubble at the base of the neck which should show in the picture.  On the bottom are the words H J HEINZ CO and PATO.  There is also a circle about 3/4" in diameter with a blemish inside it (as if where attached to a stem while being made).  The bottle has eight sides, two about 1 1/4" wide, two about 7/8" wide and four about 1/2" wide.


----------



## David E (Aug 23, 2006)

F & J HEINZ 1876 to 1888
 H.J. HEINZ  Co. since 1888
 H.J. HEINZ 1860 1869

 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 23, 2006)

The embossing probably says PATD.
 That bottle style is listed in Zumwalts book. Looks like it was used in the early 20th century for various products, pickles, relish, horseradish, etc.  The mark on the bottom was made by the Owen's machine that made the bottle.


----------



## joterry (Aug 23, 2006)

Re: Heinz bottle.  I think you are right that embossing is "PATD."  So bottle is from early 1900s?


----------

